# Outside shower



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just tried my outside shower this weekend. I plugged it into the socket and turned the hot cold selector and nothing happened apart from a few dribbles. My mucky collie did not get her anticipated hose down. 
I tried taking off the shower head leaving just the hose but no good, all other taps worked fine in the van
Have I missed something that makes the shower work or is something faulty?


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've used mine a number of times to wash the dog, its just plug in and turn on. You may not have plugged it in correctly as there is nothing else to turn on.

Taff


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We do not have an outside shower unit but it must be something like your inside taps. Can you hear a microswitch working. If not put on one of your inside taps and only let it pass a small amount of water. The main flow should come out of your shower if it is plugged in right. 

Hope this may help.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

just push it in harder!! some times i have the same thing happen 2me


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

philelektra said:


> just push it in harder!!


Mrs C said that too  I'll try again this weekend


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Check that there are no kinks in the pipe work leading upto the shower head as happened to me one time when I was tugging.

Ron


----------

